# Kit & Drill Bit Chart



## elkhorn (Apr 16, 2015)

Thought I'd share a chart I put together to use in my shop.  It shows the pen kit and the needed drill bits.  I have it in a clear plastic sheet protector near my work table that has my drill bits and bushings.

I have it sorted alphabetically (Excel format), but you can sort it any way you want (kit manufacturer, drill bit size, etc.).

I'm not sure how to attach it, so I'll give it my best shot (help greatly appreciated ).  If it doesn't attach properly let me know how to do it and I'll repost, or just mail a copy if anyone wants it.


----------



## magpens (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for putting the effort into this.  I can't read it as it is, but I know I would use it if I could.  Is there a way to convert this file to pdf ?  Maybe an online utility ?


EDIT: It's OK ... I found an online utility to do this conversion to pdf.  Thanks for the file.  Here it is in pdf if anyone wants it. I can't edit the .pdf but maybe some one else can if they want to.

John, is it your intention to add to this chart ?
.
.


----------



## elkhorn (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks, Mal.  I wanted to post it as an excel file so that people could add or subtract items to suit their needs.  It might be a good way for people to share and post the kits they use and we can then use it a pen kit/drill bit database.  If anyone can tell me how to post it as an excel file, I'd appreciate it.  I tried to open it and I see what you mean, Mal.

If I make additional kits (my wife will kill me!), I'll add to it.


----------



## OZturner (Apr 17, 2015)

John, I was able to open it as an XL Spreadsheet.
Many thanks,
Brian.


----------



## Simsonicole (Apr 17, 2015)

elkhorn said:


> Thought I'd share a chart I put together to use in my shop.  It shows the pen kit and the needed drill bits.  I have it in a clear plastic sheet protector near my work table that has my drill bits and bushings.
> 
> I have it sorted alphabetically (Excel format), but you can sort it any way you want (kit manufacturer, drill bit size, etc.).
> 
> I'm not sure how to attach it, so I'll give it my best shot (help greatly appreciated ).  If it doesn't attach properly let me know how to do it and I'll repost, or just mail a copy if anyone wants it.



This is awesome! Add the bushing sizes...cause that's where I get confused...and it would be super awesome! Thanks!


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the chart. 

I appreciate it in spreadsheet form, as I will likely modify it before mounting it on the wall.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks.  For those that don't have Microsoft Office or Excel and can't open it Open Office will open it and it's free for the download.  I haven't come across any Microsoft Office documents it won't work with yet and if you need to it will save the documents in the microsoft format needed.  It's available for a free download here  https://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## elkhorn (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks, everyone.  Maybe we should continue to make this a collaborative effort and all add to it from time to time.  Does anyone else think adding bushing sizes would be helpful?


----------



## triw51 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you guys for doing this.  My only suggestions is having a list of the same basic kit with different names (i.e. mesa & serria same tube size different name.)


----------



## RickLong (Apr 18, 2015)

Much appreciated...


----------



## magpens (Apr 18, 2015)

elkhorn said:


> Thanks, everyone.  Maybe we should continue to make this a collaborative effort and all add to it from time to time.  Does anyone else think adding bushing sizes would be helpful?



There already is an old file with this information in it.  I downloaded it from this website a few years ago.  There is more up-to-date information in other files listed on the IAP Home Page.  But I like this particular file as it has a lot of information about different vendor's kits all in one place.  It has served me well these last few years. 

The owner of this file, wracinowski I think, is active on this site.  I don't know if he is still maintaining this particular file or not.  As I said, I find it extremely useful and am very grateful to the owner for making it available. For many of the most popular kits this info is still current.
.
.
.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 27, 2019)

magpens said:


> There already is an old file with this information in it.  I downloaded it from this website a few years ago.  There is more up-to-date information in other files listed on the IAP Home Page.  But I like this particular file as it has a lot of information about different vendor's kits all in one place.  It has served me well these last few years.
> 
> The owner of this file, wracinowski I think, is active on this site.  I don't know if he is still maintaining this particular file or not.  As I said, I find it extremely useful and am very grateful to the owner for making it available. For many of the most popular kits this info is still current.
> .
> ...



I appreciate everyone's comments. 

You'll find the 2016 versions of the 20 supplier charts in the resources from the Library Index. 

The Apple and Android apps are based on this information. 
Edgar and I have been working on updating and adding more suppliers. 

I've been reviewing and revising these charts currently. 

I'm also working with Jeff regarding forum updates, as we have changed our server and forum software. 

Major workload for Jeff!


----------

